

Apple v. Samsung judge, at wit's end, asks if lawyers are "smoking crack" - legomaster
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/apple-v-samsung-judge-at-wits-end-asks-if-lawyers-are-smoking-crack/

======
legomaster
I think this is exactly why my wife got frustrated with law and changed
careers. The judge seems just as frustrated as I would expect any reasonable
person to be.

